# Husqvarna 257



## slipknot (Mar 13, 2006)

I did a search of this site and that collector's corner didn't have anything about this saw either. could someone please tell me about this saw.(is it any good?, how many cc's, just the specs, etc.) I just bought an almost new one off ebay hoping it was kinda like husky 359 but older, maybe better performance (less EPA) The black tag# says 3510209 can anyone tell me how old this thing could be?


----------



## TimberPig (Mar 13, 2006)

The search can be somewhat tempermental with regards to what it will pull up depending upon what you use to search.

By using the advanced search and 257 as the search topic, I found several threads. It gives you option to search only titles, whole posts, individual forums and others. Most of the time, the problem that causes poor results in the search, is improper use. There is enough material in there that you get a lot of useless junk. By restricting down to only titles, or only the chainsaw forum or both, you can often find what you are looking for with minimal effort. Try running it again with the advanced search.


----------



## slipknot (Mar 14, 2006)

I appreciate your effort to help me, but still I did not find what I was looking for! I wanna know a round about age to my saw and how many RPM's it is capable of, and what saws replaced it, what is the husky saw it is comparable to now days? Also did I pay to much($175+$22 shipping). It almost new, very low hrs.


----------



## ray benson (Mar 14, 2006)

The saw(257) is listed in the 1999 10th edition of the Intertec chain saw manual but not listed in the 1993 9th edition. Saw is 57 cc. Max no-load speed with bar and chain 13,500 rpm.
You can find an operators manual and an IPL at http://www.husqvarna.co.uk/


----------



## TimberPig (Mar 14, 2006)

Thread 1

Thread 2

Those 2 threads were found in my search, with a little bit of digging through them. 

One lists some info on the lineage of the saw, power output etc. The second includes a workshop manual link, where the saw specs max power at 9000 RPm and 13 500 RPM max no load RPM.

The exact dates of production I don't know myself, but I believe it was early to late 90's, discontinued somewhere around 1998 or 1999 I believe. If you go to the Uk Husqvarna site and did through the IPL's and service manuals there, you could figure out the dates of production more accurately.

For that money, if it is decent shape, and runs well, just cut wood and don't worry, you did fine on the price.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 14, 2006)

ray benson said:


> The saw(257) is listed in the 1999 10th edition of the Intertec chain saw manual but not listed in the 1993 9th edition. Saw is 57 cc. Max no-load speed with bar and chain 13,500 rpm.
> You can find an operators manual and an IPL at http://www.husqvarna.co.uk/


Right, according to this manual 13500 is the max rpm, and the max power is 2.7 kW (3.7 hp) at 9000 rpm - .2 kW less than the 359.

As far as I have been able to find out, the 257 was probably introduced late 1993, and replaced by the 359 (2001) in the Western world.
The last time I looked, it was still a current model in Israel and Russia...

The serial number on your saw indicates that it was made in 1993, week 51.

Here is a workshop manual that covers the 257 (and a lot of other models).


----------



## ticket writer (Mar 14, 2006)

I believe 1999 was the last year the 257 was produced. I can speak from experience, the 257 was a GREAT saw. I bought mine in 1997 and I loved it. It is a very fast cutting saw. I sold it to my buddy and he still cuts about 20 cords a year with it and it is just as strong today as it was in 1997. I ran a 16 inch bar with 3/8 woodsman-pro 30rc chain. I believe I paid $425 for mine. Good cutting!


044, MS250, husky 55rancher


----------



## HiOctane (Mar 14, 2006)

Your 257 was built on 51 th week of 1993.Thats a very good saw based on the 254.


----------



## bouden (Mar 14, 2006)

I'd second the GREAT saw comments. I have two being used regularly. The 257 was replaced by the 261, as I understand, due to overall line emmissions. The 261 didn't stay in the line too long either, before being replaced. I have owned both 257 and 261, and think the 257 is the better performer. It also seems to have better mid-range power than the XPs, like the 357XP and older 262XP, just what you want for a 3 cube saw that does a lot of limbing. It's no slouch in the full cut either, just doesn't have the overall displacement. I don't think I've ever replaced anything except the usual chain catchers (one weak designed item, screwed direct into the case - replace with a through bolt and nut), hub bearings, side plates, etc. Though I'm a big believer in muffler mods, after doing a double-barrel mod to one of my 257s, the power gain didn't seem much better than stock. The stock muffler is already about 80% of the exhaust port with the screen removed (I didn't say that). You'll be happy and get lots of hours out of it. Just keep it clean and not "lean".


----------



## slipknot (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow! Everything I wanted to know and them some, all because of this kicka$$ site! Thanks a lot fellas! I guessed right it was the pre-359 husky saw I wanted. I don't care for catalytic converters on my saw!:greenchainsaw:EPA sucks! 
Thanks (T.PIG) for the service pdf. That would have been my next question(where to get that stuff?) Can't wait till the saw gets here(EBAY).


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2006)

bouden said:


> I'd second the GREAT saw comments. I have two being used regularly. The 257 was replaced by the 261, as I understand, due to overall line emmissions. The 261 didn't stay in the line too long either, before being replaced. ....


The 261 was a detuned version of the 262xp, sold for a couple of years (1998/99 - _maybe_ in North America only) after the 262xp was replaced on the Western markets by the larger and heavier 362xp.

The 257 was *not* replaced by the 261, as it were still made after the 261 disappeared.

Your saw belongs to the "154-family" of saws (in chronologic order of introduction; 154se, 254se, 262xp, 254xp, 257 and 261). The 257 and 261 were the only saws in this "family" that were _not_ power to weight standouts in their hayday.


----------



## slipknot (Mar 15, 2006)

How about this question? The 257 currantly runs .375x50G 20", would it be too much for it if I ordered a 24" bar, I could run skiptooth if that would help any? It would just be to cut up really big trees for firewood, not day in day out use of a 24". So would a 257 pull a 24" bar w/.375 pitch 50 gauge?


----------



## TimberPig (Mar 15, 2006)

slipknot said:


> How about this question? The 257 currantly runs .375x50G 20", would it be too much for it if I ordered a 24" bar, I could run skiptooth if that would help any? It would just be to cut up really big trees for firewood, not day in day out use of a 24". So would a 257 pull a 24" bar w/.375 pitch 50 gauge?



If it is only for infrequent use, it could do it, but will not be fast doing so, especially in hardwood. It will increase the load on the saw, and the saw will work hard to pull it, but it can be done. A larger saw will pull it better. It mainly depends upon the amount of use the larger bar will see, how hard you want to work your saw, and how quickly you want it done. It wouldn't be an advisable combo for regular use, or if you want the cutting to go quickly, as it is more bar than the saw is intended to use. It really is your call on whether to try it or not.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 16, 2006)

*24"*

Imho even 20" is streching it a bit on a 57 cc 3.7 hp saw - I would consider skip chain even at that lenght.
If your big wood is larger than 24", but smaller than about 40", you will be better off with the 20" than with the 24" anyway...... 

I would forget the 24", and get a 16" as my primary bar for the 257 - but that's just me!
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bouden (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd also agree that 24" is too much for the 257. I use 18's on mine, and only rarely do I need to fully bury it, based on the wood I cut. For firewood bucking, the 288's are run all the time. At 6'5", my back likes a longer bar for some limbing and finishing of rolled-over blocked cuts, but the 257 just doesn't have the oomph to pull a full cut with a long bar. A sharp chain will still get you more wood cut than a big bar.


----------



## slipknot (Mar 16, 2006)

That answeres that! No 24" bar, I got the Idea cause I seen a 359 W/24" bar advertised. So the 359 could woop a 257 if they are both stock saws? Crap!!! I was thinking without the cat muffler it would be more powerful, but then the 359 is a completely different saw. I think I will switch the rim out to .325 so I can run one of those $19.99 18" N/K bars from bailey's. Thats what I run on my cub cadet saw, I like it, its quick!


----------



## climber1423 (Mar 16, 2006)

Whats wrong with the new 358? Did you give a thought about that yet!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 17, 2006)

climber1423 said:


> Whats wrong with the new 358? Did you give a thought about that yet!:hmm3grin2orange:


HA, HA! 
 :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SGT_KQ (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a 257 Husky and i am having a problem with it. When it is cold it fires right up, idles, cuts and has great power that is until it warms up, after it gets warmed up it wont idle, wants to die and when it does die i cant get it started again until it sits for about 5-10 minutes, what is up with my saw?


----------



## SGT_KQ (Jul 20, 2014)

Could it be vapor locking?


----------



## SGT_KQ (Jul 27, 2014)

Well its definitely not vapor locking


----------



## Butterbean 150 (Aug 21, 2018)

You want to run a 24" bar? Go for it. Ihave a 24" bar on a 024 super pulling 3/8-.050 full chisel chain. I keep it sharp and dont file the drags down. No issues with bar oiling either. I cut mostly firewood but its all oak and hickory. I have no problem with it. I dont have to push it through the rounds and i let it cut at its own speed. The longer bar is great for limbing and working through the crown. Some here might criticize my bar and chain choice for this saw, but it works for me.


----------

